# BBT drop 4DPO - What on earth !!



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all

Round 2 of clomid. I'm going stir crazy - will not be temping next month !!

I got positive digital OPK cd 16 and 17 and temp shot up cd 18 but it happened to cruelly coincide with me getting a chesty cough !! didn't feel that ill with it though. 

Anyway I am 4dpo (or what i think was ov) and I have had a big dip in BBT by 0.6, so way below cover line. Still have the cough..

I have no idea !! too early for implantation but also boobs hurt last month but not this month. Oh and have creamy, watery, lotion like CM and cervix hard. Can anyone shed light on this?/ similar experience?


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to my previous post my temps have stayed down for 3 days running now so can only conclude it was the cough. So wicked and cruel!!! temp rise exactly on day expected it, positive opk, ovary pains and EWCM .....but now according to temps no ov. Yet been having hot flushes all night !!

Went to GP to ask for blood test, was refused. Told I am under hospital now so need to take it up with them. Consultant not even informed GP I was on clomid !!    so angry, confused and upset right now !!


----------



## highlove (May 26, 2009)

Sorry this might be a bit late...but have a look at this http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luteal_phase

I'm not temping but have had ewcm 3/4 after Ov, and as I had a trigger shot it is very unlikely I got Ov day wrong. So after a lengthy consultation with dr google I found this about a possibly secondary Estrogen surge which can it seems cause both ewcm and a temp dip.

HTH


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for that. Really interesting and good to know. 

As it turns out I didn't ovulate as I suspected. I had a positive opk cd 16 but never released an egg. Got another positive opk cd 26 and from cd 27 temps been high and constant. So that explains why mine were so so erractic, I had not ovulated yet. Even FF thought I had!! to be fair I got ill cd 18 so think that confused temps. 

Think I need to up to 100mg - cd 27 is way too late to ovulate on clomid...

But again thanks for info - will use that website for info in future.


----------

